# Sunburn!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went out spearing today but forgot to use sun screen... does anyone know some good treatment for my cherry red neck (< ha...no pun intended) and back?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Some good aloe vera gel should help. It helps cool the burning and speeds up the healing process.

As a side note, I once read an article on saltwater fly fishing, and in it the author (a guide) said that many of his clients don't want to go out after the 2nd or 3rd day of fishing because they forgot decent sunscreen and got so badly burnt that they could barely move. Once case in particular that he mentioned involved one client getting his *ahem* "unmentionables" burnt from the reflection of the water while wearing shorts and standing on the bow. He said the guy couldn't move the next day. Ouch....


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I was wearing shorts but my ....stuff... isn't burnt, thank God. Where would I get aloe vera at? My grandma used to have aloe plants but I've never looked for it in any stores so I dunno where to look. Would it just be in the pharmacy section or something at Target?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

yes there are also different types of aloe stuff too....try the blue cooling spay stuff work great...ask any pharmacy and they will lead you in the right direction....good luck


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How long after the burn will the aloe still work?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't have the name of it, but my wife got some stuff with Aloe and topical lidocaine (kills the pain). Would've come from Wal-Mart, Target, one of the big box stores.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Horsager, that stuff should work good for me then.... I feel like my whole back is on fire.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I just checked the Aloe gel with Lidocaine that I have. It's called Solarcaine. 4oz bottle of a translucent green gel. Works pretty good. You can get it over the counter.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I got pretty burnt on the lake Wednesday, I just use regular lotion and it helps out. I think I am just getting use to the pain of getting badly burnt


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I meant regular lotion with glass shards in it


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Take a nice straight HOT shower!!!! :evil: :evil: 
:lol: 
Seriously I would use Aloe as well.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Beer.........lots of it................ :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

drink it.......don't pour it on your back......

Horsager, you use a lot of "lotion" do you? I did see about 7 rolls of paper towels in your reloading room. Just what kind of "loads" ARE you working on in there. :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got some of that green aloe and my back feels better. My neck still hurts a lot but I think that's from people poking it today...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> drink it.......don't pour it on your back......
> 
> Horsager, you use a lot of "lotion" do you? I did see about 7 rolls of paper towels in your reloading room. Just what kind of "loads" ARE you working on in there. :lol:


That's a lot of yapping coming from someone who doesn't know how to make their own loads yet.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Vinegar will take the sting out of a sunburn, but you end up smelling like a pickle.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

SNOOKGUY said:


> Vinegar will take the sting out of a sunburn, but you end up smelling like a pickle.


Mmmmm, pickle...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chuck Norris has a cabin on the sun.
He also uses Kingsford lighting fluid for tanning oil.


----------



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

If you have a sunburn, the best way to treat it is to take aspirin within 24 hours (not tylenol, excedrine, but actual aspirin!) then rub down the affected area with Witch Hazel.

Witch Hazel has some great properties- it is an astringent, antiseptic, anti-inflammatory, antimicrobial, antibacterial, antifungal, and most importantly -- an anesthetic! Its also available at any drug or grocery store and is dirt cheap!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks FloridaWyld! I've never heard of it before but the next time I get burnt I'll try that.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

At least you did not get 2nd degree burns on your back like I did 25 years ago while fishing the Bass opener in MN --pain for 2 weeks. No sleep for 4 days cuase every move I made there was pain. Not to mentione the shirt rubbing the burned area during the day. Ouch.

Lanacaine gave temporary relief as I recall.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> At least you did not get 2nd degree burns on your back like I did 25 years ago while fishing the Bass opener in MN --pain for 2 weeks. No sleep for 4 days cuase every move I made there was pain. Not to mentione the shirt rubbing the burned area during the day. Ouch.
> 
> Lanacaine gave temporary relief as I recall.


I've seen what you've gone through with the burns. Not on me, but my cousin was in a gas explosion. 2nd and 3rd degree burns aren't fun... I can't imagine how bad that must have felt from being burnt by the sun, oof.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Hey, USSapper i really like your Avatar pic.


----------

